# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  nuevo paradigma energético, las renovables le ganan el pulso a las fosiles

## termopar

Lamento que el documento adjunto esté en inglés pero resumido dice lo siguiente :
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articl...nst-renewables 
El volumen de instalación de potencia renovable supera a la de combustibles fosiles. Es remarcable el volumen de producción fotovoltaica....y en España poniendo tasas a la instalación y conexión a Red,  claro, dándonos un tiro en el pie, en fin.

----------

JMTrigos (15-abr-2015),NoRegistrado (15-abr-2015)

----------


## termopar

nuevos informes de precios:



> Informe de la Agencia Internacional de la Energía: bajan los costes de generación renovable y aumentan los de las plantas térmicas
> 
> EFE.- Los costes de generación de electricidad con las principales fuentes renovables, la fotovoltaica y la eólica, han caído de forma “muy significativa” en los últimos cinco años, mientras que las clásicas -las centrales de carbón, de gas y las nucleares- se han encarecido, según la AIE. Esa es la principal de las conclusiones de la octava edición del informe sobre los costes de generación de electricidad publicada hoy por la Agencia Internacional de la Energía (AIE), que subrayó el bajón particularmente pronunciado en la fotovoltaica.
> 
> En la anterior edición del estudio, en 2010, producir un megavatio hora con centrales fotovoltaicas se movía en una amplia horquilla que iba de 200 a más de 1.000 dólares, según las instalaciones (su tecnología, su ubicación, su marco reglamentario), con una media en torno a 500 dólares. Cinco años después, y sobre la base de los datos de 38 plantas solares, la horquilla de estimaciones se había reducido a entre 100 y 300 dólares por megavatio hora, con una media ligeramente por debajo de 200.
> 
> Eólica terrestre
> 
> En el caso de la eólica terrestre, con una muestra de 21 centrales, el margen entre la más cara y la más barata se había acortado pero de forma mucho más moderada, con una media que también había disminuido bien por debajo de los 100 euros por megavatio hora. Con los últimos datos de 2014 y comienzos de 2015, en el mejor de los casos producir un megavatio con aerogeneradores cuesta desde 33 dólares en Estados Unidos (el país más barato de los estudiados) hasta 135 dólares en Japón (el más caro).
> ...


Lo que no dice el informe es que en la nuclear no se valora su coste al completo y que las ultimas centrales, por ejemplo las del reino unido, están alrededor de los 100 euros el megawatio hora.(ver segunda referencia)

referencias: 
http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...ntas-termicas/
http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/...76_350071.html

----------


## pablovelasco

A mí lo que me gustaría saber es que narices hacen los coreanos para sacar la electricidad tan barata.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y qué dirán los que se quejan de las subvenciones de las renovables?? Cortocircuitarán.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> A mí lo que me gustaría saber es que narices hacen los coreanos para sacar la electricidad tan barata.


Lo mismo que con el trasvase: SUBVENCIONARLA

Saludos. MIguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Vaya, y eso como lo sabe?

----------


## termopar

Porque tienen el mismo déficit de tarifa que en España,  es decir, la electricidad está subvencionada y mucho.

----------

NoRegistrado (01-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vaya, y eso como lo sabe?


Busca KEPCO y lo verás. Todo estatal fundamentalmente, precios subvencionados, ineficiencia, etc...
 Como el ejemplo que te he puesto.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Además ellos son potencia en centrales nucleares y supongo que al igual que en el sector de construcción naval,  también tendrán sus ayudas sectoriales. Aunque esto no lo puedo confirmar

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una de las causas de la obligatoria reconversión de los astilleros españoles fueron las enormes subvenciones estatales a los astilleros de Corea.  Arruinaron el sector español en ese momento.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Y mientras tanto en España a quemar carbón a lo bestia todo el verano, bien subvencionado no sólo el nacional sino sobre todo el de importación



Fuente: REE

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

El problema es éste:

Alemania:


Costa del Sol:




Hasta que no se quiera entender en España no hay nada que hacer, como en tantas otras cosas, que de forma absurda, la gente se empeña la gente en no ver.


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Lo importante también es quedarse con la tendencia:

Eolica: 50 y bajando (en EEUU estaba subvencionada)
Solar: 100 y bajando
Gas: 66 y subiendo
carbón: 61 y subiendo
Nuclear: 50 (o 100 segun criterios) y subiendo

----------


## pablovelasco

En el caso de la Solar, habla de una media de unos 200, no 100.

----------


## termopar

> En el caso de la Solar, habla de una media de unos 200, no 100.


Si se fija en el resto, también he cogido los valores mínimos, sobre todo si la tendencia es a la baja, o en el caso solar la tendencia es muy fuerte. Este informe, como muchos otros, puede tener cierta tendencia a mejorar ciertos sectores, sobre todo el nuclear. Para más información, esto es lo que se comentó en 2014:




> *La fotovoltaica ya se codea en costes con la nuclear
> *
> Ramón Roca septiembre 1, 
> 
> La industria fotovoltaica siempre ha tenido el sambenito de que era una tecnología muy cara. Los costes elevados hacían complicado un negocio que si no era por las subvenciones, era imposible de sacar adelante. Pero la fotovoltaica ha hecho los deberes y ha reducido sus costes, un 85% en los paneles solares desde 2007, y se codea incluso con las tecnologías convencionales como la nuclear.
> 
> Son varios los datos, de distintas fuentes, que confirman esto. Por un lado, están los del mercado español. La última Orden Ministerial del Gobierno en el que aprobaba la puesta en marcha de proyectos de renovables, eólicos y fotovoltaicos, en las islas Canarias y Baleares, arrojaba unas cifras casi inimaginables en el sector. Una planta fotovoltaica en Mallorca tendría un coste de 73 euros por megavatio a la hora. En el caso de la eólica, el precio subía un poco más hasta los 83 euros en el caso de Tenerife.
> 
> Uno o dos días después, El Periódico de la Energía publicaba un informe interno de Endesa en el que aseguraba que no le salían las cuentas en la energía nuclear. El precio que Endesa decía que le costaba era de 66 euros por megavatio, eso sin contar los costes por el almacenamiento de los residuos nucleares. Siempre se ha dicho que la nuclear es la tecnología más barata del sistema, junto a la hidroeléctrica, pero ya se podría decir que la fotovoltaica entraría a formar parte del podio de las energías más baratas.
> ...


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/la...on-la-nuclear/

----------

NoRegistrado (02-sep-2015)

----------

